# Stihl 290 Farm Boss (18 inch) vs. Husqvarna 455 Rancher (18 inch)



## DanCorcoran

The Stihl is $359 and the Husky is $389.  Specs seem to be nearly identical.  I know a lot of folks will want to recommend an entirely different saw, but if you had to choose between these two, is there any real difference?  My guess is that it boils down to which manufacturer you prefer, which dealer is more convenient, or which color you like better.

Does anyone know of a substantive difference?


----------



## Backwoods Savage

We have some folks in our area who are big Husky fans but most prefer the Stihl. For sure there are more Stihl dealers around. I've never owned a Husky but have my first Stihl. So far no problems with it.


----------



## gzecc

Save 200 and look for a used 290. They are around in good condition.


----------



## mayhem

Weird that you're seeing them for sale with 18" bars...all I ever see are 20" for sale...at least on the Husky.  Only one or two Stihl places around here, but Husky is sold by everypne...local hardware store, Tractor Supply...you name it.   I have enver seen a 455 for sale without a 20" bar and never for less than $399.

I'd say go with shichever one is lighter and easier to handle.  You're going to be using it for awhile, might a well be comfortable.

The Stihl gets the nod from me simply because its $30 less out of the box...spend the extra on a spare chain or two.


----------



## gzecc

I bought a used 290 with a case and 18" for $190. It was in very good condition. It was owned by a suburban gent that died. His son was selling off some of his stuff.


----------



## basswidow

I think they are for the most part - identical.

My buddy has the Rancher 455 and I have a farm boss ms290.  I see no real difference,  except maybe in resale - the stihl will hold a better value.


----------



## DanCorcoran

When I Googled the 455, I found that Bailey's has the 455 with 18" bar for $389 and free shipping.  The Stihl dealers will sell the 290 with a 16, 18, or 20 inch bar, for $349, $359, or $369.  Also, the specs show that the head on both brands weighs 13#.  Given the names (Farm Boss and Rancher), it seems that they are intentionally targeting the other brand.


----------



## basswidow

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Also, the specs show that the head on both brands weighs 13#.  Given the names (Farm Boss and Rancher), it seems that they are intentionally targeting the other brand.



I agree.  Maybe not targeting each other - but trying to fill a need or nitch in the market. Targeting the perfect size saw for the needs of a farmer or rancher?   Both are clearly the best sellers for each maker.

Both great saws - I'd think either would be a safe buy.  Might boil down to your own preference and if their is a local shop for service and support.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

It always cracks me up when someone will gladly pay thousands for a premium woodstove, but balks at spending an extra couple hunj on a top shelf saw. . .

Just sayin' . . .


----------



## southbound

What is the price on a 310/311????

310 with a mm would be nice.. I say 310 because I like the 3/8 chain...

$389 seems too much to me for a 455 get the 290 run about ten tanks then open up the muffler retune the carb and never look back....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

Neither


----------



## midwestcoast

I'd lean towards the 290. I actually have a 455 Rancher (bought used) & it works fine for me. My 20" bar is a bit much, 18 would be better on either IMO.
Yes the Stihl will hold it's value better if that maters to you. I get the impression that the 290 is the more reliable of the 2, but that may have to do with so many Ranchers being bought in box stores with no instruction or set-up from the seller.
My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power.  It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.


----------



## 10range

I was looking at the same choice about a year ago.  I ended up running across a used 455 that I bought and tried out.  I had constant troubles with keeping the oiler working.  After looking around a bit, it sounds like this is not an uncommon problem with this saw.  I ended up buying a 290 and have been nothing but happy with it.  I don't think you can go wrong with either but my preference is the Stihl.


----------



## smokinj

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> I'd lean towards the 290. I actually have a 455 Rancher (bought used) & it works fine for me. My 20" bar is a bit much, 18 would be better on either IMO.
> Yes the Stihl will hold it's value better if that maters to you. I get the impression that the 290 is the more reliable of the 2, but that may have to do with so many Ranchers being bought in box stores with no instruction or set-up from the seller.
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.



here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.


----------



## HittinSteel

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> I'd lean towards the 290. I actually have a 455 Rancher (bought used) & it works fine for me. My 20" bar is a bit much, 18 would be better on either IMO.
> Yes the Stihl will hold it's value better if that maters to you. I get the impression that the 290 is the more reliable of the 2, but that may have to do with so many Ranchers being bought in box stores with no instruction or set-up from the seller.
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power.  It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.



You may have the same complaints with a 290....... it has a reputaion for an anemic oiler and is quite "fat" for its power. I think I have also read that the 290's specs are a little inflated in the power department as well. Splitting hairs here obviously but I think the cons of the 455 are shared by the 290. They are still both good values in a homeowner grade saw.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

smokinjay said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.
Click to expand...


Excuse me while I go get more beer while you're waitin for that Farm Boss to get through 44" Oak. You and the saw will both be worn out by the time you finish and I'll be comfortably numb. They call um 'farm boss' and/or 'rancher ' cause they expect you to use them for trimmin the tops off fence posts :lol:


----------



## avanderheuel

STIHL!! ALL THE WAY..... Easy to work on a stihl. Plus Husqvarna makes sewing machines LOL


----------



## HittinSteel

avanderheuel said:
			
		

> STIHL!! ALL THE WAY..... Easy to work on a stihl. Plus Husqvarna makes sewing machines LOL



and Stihl now makes vacuum cleaners hahahahaha


----------



## smokinj

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> avanderheuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STIHL!! ALL THE WAY..... Easy to work on a stihl. Plus Husqvarna makes sewing machines LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Stihl now makes vacuum cleaners hahahahaha
Click to expand...


Heck I need both!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

Someone told me Stihl is going to make green (JD) now?!? hh:


----------



## HittinSteel

Please don't make your first Husqvarna a sewing machine Jay   LOL


----------



## amateur cutter

Opinion only here. I've run both saws, & they're very comparable. If they are your only options, I'd base my purchase on the better dealer. That being said, I just traded my last homeowner saw, a 290 for an 026. I'll prolly never own another. They're overweight underpowered saws. That being said, they make up a huge part of the saw market for both companies. I'd much rather have a good used pro saw for the same money. FWIW if I had to choose, I'd go 290 over 455 for the resale value down the road. Let us know what you decide. A C


----------



## smokinj

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Please don't make your first Husqvarna a sewing machine Jay LOL




It would not be for me just my money! Just doesn't fit my hands right and the vac. same thing.


----------



## Danno77

I haven't run the 455 before, but my FIL has a 290. It's a good enough saw, but it doesn't outcut my 028 enough for me to ever consider it as a significant upgrade from what I have. He has a safety chain on it, but it feels like it's more than just that. Maybe the person (sorry, can't remember without looking) who said they are set to run fat is right and that was the problem.


----------



## midwestcoast

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go get more beer while you're waitin for that Farm Boss to get through 44" Oak. You and the saw will both be worn out by the time you finish and I'll be comfortably numb. They call um 'farm boss' and/or 'rancher ' cause they expect you to use them for trimmin the tops off fence posts :lol:
Click to expand...


Well I never said it was fast, took a few minutes per cut & had to dice up the last few rounds as the 20" bar wouldn't reach the middle from either side. But I'm just scrounging firewood here. If I went & bought an MS460 or 660... for that 1 tree it would have been the most expensive firewood ever.   A firewood processor can spit out a cord of splits in a few minutes, but I can't afford one of those either.


----------



## midwestcoast

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> avanderheuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STIHL!! ALL THE WAY..... Easy to work on a stihl. Plus Husqvarna makes sewing machines LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Stihl now makes vacuum cleaners hahahahaha
Click to expand...


Now I have an image of some nice housewife gearing-up in PPE and firing up a big 2-stroke vacuum cleaner belching the smoke, Ha! My dog already hates the vacuum, I think she'd have a stroke.


----------



## smokinj

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go get more beer while you're waitin for that Farm Boss to get through 44" Oak. You and the saw will both be worn out by the time you finish and I'll be comfortably numb. They call um 'farm boss' and/or 'rancher ' cause they expect you to use them for trimmin the tops off fence posts :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I never said it was fast, took a few minutes per cut & had to dice up the last few rounds as the 20" bar wouldn't reach the middle from either side. But I'm just scrounging firewood here. If I went & bought an MS460 or 660... for that 1 tree it would have been the most expensive firewood ever.   A firewood processor can spit out a cord of splits in a few minutes, but I can't afford one of those either.
Click to expand...


It took 1o and half man hours on that pic I was on a 460 well 0ver 2 half hours my elbows felt like there where going to blow out....(well over 5 min cuts about 2 cuts per tank) 40+ inchs of red oak is pushing a 460/660 if your bucking to firewood.


----------



## midwestcoast

Well it must be a miracle, but I'm burning the wood this season so I know I didn't just dream it.  Cut the trunk over 2 afternoons.  My trigger arm was sore for a couple days from pulling against the dogs & I was not pulling very hard that's for sure. Vibes didn't seem too bad.  
I'm willing to bet bigger trees have been cut with smaller saws & the guys never thought nothing of it


----------



## smokinj

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Well it must be a miracle, but I'm burning the wood this season so I know I didn't just dream it.  Cut the trunk over 2 afternoons.  My trigger arm was sore for a couple days from pulling against the dogs & I was not pulling very hard that's for sure. Vibes didn't seem too bad.
> I'm willing to bet bigger trees have been cut with smaller saws & the guys never thought nothing of it



lol I am thinking about it I rember that sucker it was in Aug. of 2009 And just kick my @ss! Wish I had the 880 at that time.....Very tough tree and even the small splits seem very heavy by the end of the day. Cant even rap my head around doing it with a 20 in. bar and a small cc saw. My 460 was getting hard to start there at the end. I had a 361 and a 260 at that time and the stayed in the shop.


----------



## DanCorcoran

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> It always cracks me up when someone will gladly pay thousands for a premium woodstove, but balks at spending an extra couple hunj on a top shelf saw. . .
> 
> Just sayin' . . .




Yo!  I bought the nice stove to improve resale on the cabin and as a pleasure to look at when I'm sipping a bourbon and watching the secondaries.  That cabin is snowed in much of the winter, so I'll probably buck and split a cord each year and burn only 1/2 to 1 cord.  I'm doing my own just 'cause I enjoy it, not because it's cost effective

Lumberjack R U, not me, and that's fine for both of us.


----------



## chad101

smokinjay said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd lean towards the 290. I actually have a 455 Rancher (bought used) & it works fine for me. My 20" bar is a bit much, 18 would be better on either IMO.
> Yes the Stihl will hold it's value better if that maters to you. I get the impression that the 290 is the more reliable of the 2, but that may have to do with so many Ranchers being bought in box stores with no instruction or set-up from the seller.
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.
Click to expand...


Dull chain? I see allot of saw dust w/ few "chips".


----------



## smokinj

chad101 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd lean towards the 290. I actually have a 455 Rancher (bought used) & it works fine for me. My 20" bar is a bit much, 18 would be better on either IMO.
> Yes the Stihl will hold it's value better if that maters to you. I get the impression that the 290 is the more reliable of the 2, but that may have to do with so many Ranchers being bought in box stores with no instruction or set-up from the seller.
> My only complaints on the 455 are that the fuel tank is annoyingly small, the oiler should pump more volume for a 20" bar & it's a little heavy for the power. It has tackled Oak up to 40" & didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a 40 inch-er that rancher would have puck on! About 40 in. at that end and 44 at the butt end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dull chain? I see allot of saw dust w/ few "chips".
Click to expand...


lol At that mega pixel if you see any chips THAT AWESOME.....Heck I can throw chips milling. (3 chains where used on that trunk)


----------



## 5654684

I would go with the Stihl. I have a 029 with a 18" bar that does great.  If you want a 20" bar, go for the 310.


----------



## southbound

TheGriz said:
			
		

> I would go with the Stihl. I have a 029 with a 18" bar that does great.  If you want a 20" bar, go for the 310.



+++++++++++++++++++++++1


----------



## fire_man

mayhem said:
			
		

> Weird that you're seeing them for sale with 18" bars...all I ever see are 20" for sale...at least on the Husky.  Only one or two Stihl places around here, but Husky is sold by everypne...local hardware store, Tractor Supply...you name it.   I have enver seen a 455 for sale without a 20" bar and never for less than $399.
> 
> I'd say go with shichever one is lighter and easier to handle.  You're going to be using it for awhile, might a well be comfortable.
> 
> The Stihl gets the nod from me simply because its $30 less out of the box...spend the extra on a spare chain or two.



I got my Husky 455 from an Independent dealer - it came with the 18" Bar. I noticed the big box stores tend to sell it with the 20" bar.


----------



## Danno77

fire_man said:
			
		

> I got my Husky 455 from an Independent dealer - it came with the 18" Bar. I noticed the big box stores tend to sell it with the 20" bar.


I think you are onto something there. I think Joe Homeowner sees a saw with a big bar and thinks it's more capable. Seriously. If you put a 25" bar on a 33cc Poulan I bet you could charge $350 bucks for the thing and it would sell well.


----------



## SPED

southbound said:
			
		

> TheGriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with the Stihl. I have a 029 with a 18" bar that does great.  If you want a 20" bar, go for the 310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++1
Click to expand...


+2 I have a 290 with an 18" bar and I love that saw.  The dealer told me exactly what TheGriz said, if you want to step up to 20" get a 310.


----------



## SmokeyCity

Backwoods Savage said:


> We have some folks in our area who are big Husky fans but most prefer the Stihl. For sure there are more Stihl dealers around. I've never owned a Husky but have my first Stihl. So far no problems with it.


 
You Stihl have it ?


----------



## Como

When I broke my 455 I replaced it with a Makita, same sort of money, much nicer.


----------



## smokinj

midwestcoast said:


> Well I never said it was fast, took a few minutes per cut & had to dice up the last few rounds as the 20" bar wouldn't reach the middle from either side. But I'm just scrounging firewood here. If I went & bought an MS460 or 660... for that 1 tree it would have been the most expensive firewood ever. A firewood processor can spit out a cord of splits in a few minutes, but I can't afford one of those either.


 

Man I now have too epa stoves......Yes the 460 is now an extreme over kill! Wooot Woooot! Life is alot better not looking at a 12+ cords just to make it. (Couple afternoons and done for the year)  Hello new hobbies. lol


----------



## burnagain

I have a 290 (wish I'd went bigger didn't have the funds) but it works great for the trees I cut.  I went opposite of what most do and I put a 16" bar and the RSC chain on mine.  I can't suggest this enough, unless you're cutting big wood all the time.  If I have something bigger than 30 inches I can make it work most times.


----------



## MasterMech

SmokeyCity said:


> You Stihl have it ?


Smokey, you talk funny. 

Got a great deal on a new saw.  Some might say it was a Stihl.


----------



## HDRock

One of these, will take the hair _*OFF*_ your A$$, Series 3 390CC Men's Shaving System  


view as web page
*Wednesday, November 28, 2012*​

​*Braun Series 3 390CC Mens Shaving System*​ 


​*only $64.99*​*save $85*​ 

Reg. $149.99 | *ships free**​*

*​
Automatically adapts to the unique contours of your face 
Features Braun's revolutionary Triple Action Free Float System 
Includes three adaptive cutting elements and travel case 
Full recharges in 1 hour - up to 45 minutes of cordless shaving
Today's 1 Day Deal not your thing? Shop our online sale.​Expires 12 pm (EDT) Thursday, November 29, 2012​


----------



## drumbum

This will probably go against the grain, but between the two, the 455 w/18" for sure. Get a better chain and keep the vanguard for dirty work. You will appreciate that you can expose the engine, especially if you have a compressor to blow the saw clean (mandatory for any saw imho). Don't believe the stihl hype on power ratings. If it were me, I'd convert to rim drive and semi chisel .325.


----------

